# On Job Seekers Benefit. Am I entitled to Maternity Benefit.



## rameire (27 Mar 2010)

Quick question please.
im just wondering.

If i were on Job seekers Benefit, and I am entitled to Maternity Benefit.
When I start getting Maternity Benefit will I still be entitled to the Job Seekers Benefit.


----------



## papervalue (27 Mar 2010)

rameire said:


> Quick question please.
> im just wondering.
> 
> If i were on Job seekers Benefit, and I am entitled to Maternity Benefit.
> When I start getting Maternity Benefit will I still be entitled to the Job Seekers Benefit.


 
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/jajbfaq.aspx

item 20 on link might answer your question

I say you get one or the other but not both

Others might give a more definite answer

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ts-to-families-and-children/maternity_benefit

link to Maternity Benefit above


----------



## Magpie (27 Mar 2010)

No, in a word. You must be in employment on the day before maternity leave starts in order to qualify for mat benefit.


----------



## rameire (27 Mar 2010)

Magpie said:


> No, in a word. You must be in employment on the day before maternity leave starts in order to qualify for mat benefit.


 
that actually is not correct.
they use prsi benefits from up to 2 years ago.


----------



## Magpie (28 Mar 2010)

Check again.  You absolutely must be in employment on the last day before maternity leave. You get maternity benefit on maternity leave, if you do not have a job you are not going on leave. 
Its 100% correct. 

"Maternity Benefit is paid by the Department of Social and Family Affairs  to women who have a certain number of paid PRSI contributions on  their social insurance record and who are in insurable employment up to  the first day of their maternity leave. The last day of work can be  within 16 weeks of the end of the week your baby is due." 
from;
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/MaternityBenefit/Pages/mb.aspx


----------



## rameire (28 Mar 2010)

Right just clarified some details with the person involved.
yes you are correct Magpie for the situation i described.

For clarification, the person is getting the equivalent of Job seekers benefit for self employed person who is setting up a business.
so this is how they qualify for the maternity benefit as they were previously in insurable employment.


----------

